# Goldfish tank plant ideas?



## somethingfishy (2 Apr 2012)

My wife has a tubby goldfish in a 30ltr tank that really needs a new home, til this point she has wanted a bio orb   

however after much discussion i have convinced her that George would be much happier in a 60x45x45 tank, which by a strange coincedence is the size tank i have wanted to get to house another figure of eight puffer.
George is twelve so im thinking (hoping) that he is reaching his prime   

Plus the 30ltr can be changed into a lovely little shrimp tank

Sorry after all that waffle my question is can anybody reccomend a good custom tank site for me to get my (i mean george's) 60x45x45 tank


----------



## hinch (2 Apr 2012)

*Re: Goldfish oportunity*

http://www.poseidons-palace.co.uk

btw goldfish in a 30l tank? massively too small for the type of fish thats like putting a "common" plec in a 30l and saying it'll be good enough for it


----------



## somethingfishy (2 Apr 2012)

*Re: Goldfish oportunity*

hey preaching to the choir    im the one who persuaded the upgrade, is this a site you have used or heard about?
thanks for the link


----------



## hinch (3 Apr 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank oportunity*

its a guy fairly local to me, been around for ages lots of people have used him and he's highly recommended by all that have used him so should be good.


----------



## dean (20 Apr 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank oportunity*

Don't want to upset you but George has a lot more years in him yet


----------



## Gfish (20 Apr 2012)

*Goldfish tank oportunity*

I got my recent custom tank from ND aquatics, St Albans. The quality is amazing! 
Depends where you live?


----------



## somethingfishy (20 Apr 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank oportunity*



			
				dean said:
			
		

> Don't want to upset you but George has a lot more years in him yet


 I hope he does   trying to persuade my wife that he would be much happier in a pond


----------



## somethingfishy (20 Apr 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank oportunity*



			
				Gfish said:
			
		

> I got my recent custom tank from ND aquatics, St Albans. The quality is amazing!
> Depends where you live?



will check that out thanks for the info


----------



## Antipofish (20 Apr 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank oportunity*



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> dean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The big pond between England and France  ?


----------



## somethingfishy (2 May 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank*

picking up a second hand 80ltr tank for george this weekend.

Just after any tips for planting and general tips for a goldfish tank? Must admit i have been pretty ignorant til now and just classed him as the wifes fish, but its time to give him a better home i hope.


----------



## Tom (2 May 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank*

I've gone bare-glass bottom for mine, and plants on wood. Easy to clean as you just lift the wood out and wipe/hoover the bottom


----------



## Antipofish (2 May 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank*



			
				somethingfishy said:
			
		

> picking up a second hand 80ltr tank for george this weekend.
> 
> Just after any tips for planting and general tips for a goldfish tank? Must admit i have been pretty ignorant til now and just classed him as the wifes fish, but its time to give him a better home i hope.



Is that the one you told me you knew had a leak in it  ?       I think you need big bold plants to go with a goldfish... echinodorus , nymphea perhaps ?


----------



## somethingfishy (2 May 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank*

Not knowing much about plants will these plants be ok in an unheated tank?


----------



## dean (2 May 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank*

Google ADG goldfish tank


----------



## somethingfishy (2 May 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank*



			
				dean said:
			
		

> Google ADG goldfish tank



That is one stylish looking tank   

It looked like it only had an airstone ? no filter?


----------



## Tom (3 May 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank*

It has glass lily pipes


----------



## Antipofish (3 May 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank*



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> It has glass lily pipes



Is that known as "Goldfish Glassware" ?


----------



## somethingfishy (10 Jun 2012)

*Re: Goldfish tank*

Any one who knows me will attest to me being an ebay legend .. but in a bad way!!

To cut a stupid story short I ended up buy two identical tanks   

Looking forward to rehoming George, and like the idea of ...



			
				Tom said:
			
		

> I've gone bare-glass bottom for mine, and plants on wood. Easy to clean as you just lift the wood out and wipe/hoover the bottom



Was wondering which plants to use that the goldfish would not snack on ... any ideas?


----------



## Antipofish (10 Jun 2012)

Plastic ones ?    
(You could lace them with strichnine   )
But don't tell the Mrs I suggested that !


----------



## somethingfishy (10 Jun 2012)

Antipofish said:
			
		

> Plastic ones ?
> (You could lace them with strichnine   )
> But don't tell the Mrs I suggested that !


 
 Im trying very hard to find some love for george and not begrudge him taking up a tank i would love to use as my next scape.

Haha maybe when i go on holiday you could pop round to feed him


----------

